# INTEL Core i5-3570k IVY BRIDGE Processor.



## trader007 (Jul 7, 2012)

Product Name, Manufacturers code & URL: INTEL Core i5-3570k IVY BRIDGE Processor.

Expected Price:Rs.14450. Will Ship to whoever PAYS FIRST. NO HOLDING .

Date and Price Purchased : May 24th 2012 for Rs.16200. 

Indian Warranty Remaining : YES. 2 years 10+ months

Reason for selling: Upgrading to Core i7-3770k.

Purchase Invoice: Bought from PrimeABGB Mumbai. Original Available

Product Condition: Excellent. Like NEW. Never Overclocked. I’ve used it for less than 2 weeks as I was travelling and bought myself a Core i7-3770k while I was Abroad.Got back yesterday.

Accessories Included : All Original Contents

Product Location: Goregaon W ,Mumbai

Preferred Courier: Blue Dart , DTDC .

Shipping Charges:At Actuals including Insurance

Payment Options:Cash,NEFT Bank Transfer


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 7, 2012)

wrong section dude!


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

create a thread on Bazzar Section following appropriate rules.


----------

